# Flat pedals for Clydes with big feet



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm due to get some new pedals for my All Mountain bike. Currently running Crank Bros 5050 pedals. I really like them but am wondering what other options are out there.

So far Shimano Saints and the latest Rev of the Crank Bros 5050 3 pedals seem to fit the bill.

What do you run?

BTW, I'm about 6'5", 300 lbs with a size 14 biking shoe.


Sent from my Toaster


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Spank Oozy Trail Pedals
the VP Harrier is also a massive pedal.
crackbrothers just came out with one called the "stamp" comes in two sizes, large and small. that large is 111mm x 114mm.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Xpedo FaceOff 13 with 1" shaft extenders work well to get my 13" winter boots mostly on the pedal, and feel just right with other shoes. My feet are wide (2E).


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Chromag Scarab, very nice.


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

That Crank Bros Stamp looks nice, but appears to be not available yet. I saw the VP Harrier on the Downhill forum, it looks huge, light and pretty promising. Hoping the lighter weight doesn't mean it won't be Clyde-Compatible though. Leaning toward that one for the time being.


----------



## GuitsBoy (Sep 24, 2013)

If on a budget, try the Wellgo MG-5's. The pins are a bit soft, but otherwise I have no complaints.


----------



## wheelcool (May 23, 2008)

Check these out...http://pedalinginnovations.com. they aren't available just yet but may be worth the wait. I also wear a size 14 and am currently on some Canfield ultimates but just put an order in for these. Although they are not optimized for our big feet, he claims they will work a lot better than any other pedal on the market and he is planning to develop pedals for larger feet next year. Anyways, it's worth keeping on your radar. Plus comes with 30day guarantee.


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

wheelcool said:


> Check these out...http://pedalinginnovations.com. they aren't available just yet but may be worth the wait. I also wear a size 14 and am currently on some Canfield ultimates but just put an order in for these. Although they are not optimized for our big feet, he claims they will work a lot better than any other pedal on the market and he is planning to develop pedals for larger feet next year. Anyways, it's worth keeping on your radar. Plus comes with 30day guarantee.


That's pretty interesting. I would definitely want the wider pedal though as right now I find myself looking down to make sure my foot is as close to the crank as possible to ensure I'm using all the pedal. Big Ol' size 14 feet you know!

Edit: Just realized this company is in Grand Junction, CO, next town over from my home in Fruita. Might have to stop by and check them out!


----------



## wheelcool (May 23, 2008)

You know he held a pod cast the other day and addresses the wider pedals and claimed that wider is not better. In fact he purposely designed them not to be wide, concluding that wider pedals lead to more rock strikes and it's better for the pedal to disappear under the foot. That said, for us big feet folks, sounds like the bigger pedals he is planning on developing will look into expanding both the length and some of the width.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

wheelcool said:


> You know he held a pod cast the other day and addresses the wider pedals and claimed that wider is not better. In fact he purposely designed them not to be wide, concluding that wider pedals lead to more rock strikes and it's better for the pedal to disappear under the foot. That said, for us big feet folks, sounds like the bigger pedals he is planning on developing will look into expanding both the length and some of the width.


how do I find this podcast ? thx.


----------



## wheelcool (May 23, 2008)

Here you go...http://pedalinginnovations.com/catalyst-pedal-introduction-webinar/


----------



## SphincterBoy (Sep 14, 2011)

wheelcool said:


> ...claimed that wider is not better.


I can understand the thought about rock strikes, but I'll take that risk to get a pedal that doesn't feel like I'm hanging off the side.

I wear a 14 and went with the VP Harriers because they were the widest I could find. I've been using them since March and have been quite happy with them.









Also, I put together a spreadsheet comparing a number of pedals. PM me if you'd like a copy.


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

SphincterBoy said:


> I can understand the thought about rock strikes, but I'll take that risk to get a pedal that doesn't feel like I'm hanging off the side.
> 
> Also, I put together a spreadsheet comparing a number of pedals. PM me if you'd like a copy.


EXACTLY! Right now I probably have a few inches of outside edge of my shoe that doesn't sit on the pedal.


----------



## BDbike (Dec 13, 2007)

I second the harrier. Those catalyst pedals are interesting though to narrow. About an inch longer than the Harrier and half inch narrower. I find my little toes tend to go numb on narrow pedals. Good shoes might help with this but its hard to find good bike shoes with big feet.


----------



## Shelterock (Apr 30, 2015)

I bought Xpedo Spry flats for my Fat bike 6'7" 14 size show and they work very well. I'm not an agressive rider but I'm pleased with the fit.


----------



## cripes (Aug 3, 2015)

pebbles said:


> Chromag Scarab, very nice.


These.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I wear a size 12 and the Deity Compound Pedals fit me great, don't break the bank and are rebuildable.

Deity Compound Pedals > Components > Pedals > Platform Pedals | Jenson USA


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm a size 13 and ride Saint pedals happily.


----------



## 2wTrekr (Oct 1, 2015)

Maybe Odyssey for plastic/platorm for winter? The ones I've seen look nice & wide


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

VP harrier definitely! Size 18 and these are best pedals I've found for clown feet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

sirsam84 said:


> VP harrier definitely! Size 18 and these are best pedals I've found for clown feet...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Size 18! You have my condolences regarding finding shoes!

I'm thinking I'll give the Harriers a try. They look pretty stout.

Sent from my Toaster


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

Yeah...got some Nikes soled with 5 10 freeride rubber...not much out there for guys my size


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pfund28 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have Straitlines for my size 15 and haven't slipped off once and my feet even have room to spare!


----------



## mtc71 (Feb 18, 2014)

I have been running Straitline Amps on my hardtail and fs for about two years. I have a extra wide size 12. The connection with a pair of Five Tens is outstanding. I have rebuilt the pedals once (easily done). They get a lot of abuse and stand up to it.


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

I have been using DMR Vault pedals for a few months now, got them used on eBay for a steal, and they have been great so far... I am an 11 wide....









Grippy even with street shoes. But MTB SPS shoes with the curve do not do well, as expected.

Rmpl


----------



## the_law_man01 (Oct 13, 2015)

Is there a pedal out there that will work well with size 14 trail running shoes? 

Also, I'll be biking in with a trailer for at least one hunt this fall. Any suggestions for a pedal which should work with lug style soles?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

New story on this issue.

Tech: Are size specific pedals the next big thing? - Mtbr.com


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

The Spikes have been nice under my size 13-13.5 feet. My favorite so far are the Canfield Crampon Mags. They feel bigger than what they are. Maybe it's the convex design or the fact that there's no large onboard bearing to take up valuable space. Either way, these are the most comfortable pedals I've ever used even though they're not the largest. My shoe usually scrapes the ground before the pedal does due to their extremely thin size which is nice because it's a soft warning that you're getting close to the limit of an actual strike.


----------



## IceBuerg (Apr 7, 2015)

Someone posted about these earlier in this thread, and I figured I'd give them a shot, too: Deity Compound Pedals > Components > Pedals > Platform Pedals | Jenson USA

I have size 15 dogs and wear Brooks Beast running shoes, and these Compounds are perfect. They are a HUGE grip and stability upgrade over the stock crap that came with my bike. I've been on two rainy rides this week and my feet haven't slipped at all. Should have got 'em the day I bought my bike.


----------



## RC51 RIDER (Mar 9, 2015)

When I purchased my Giant XL 29er I replaced the Pedals for my size 15 feet ! The had a fully sealed pedal from Giant that works out great !









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## lwg (Mar 23, 2008)

I ended up with Red VP Harriers and so far I love them. I have since realized I need some new 5.10's so I'm trying out a couple of those on the new pedals.


Sent from my Toaster


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Mar 12, 2014)

I am 6ft 4, 258lbs and have recently purchased Race Face Atlas. So far I like them-no buyers remorse.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Size 13 here... got these off ebay... $19 usd. They're Nylon I think i.e. non metal... have done a few rides on em & love em!!









-----------------------------------------------------------
#1 resolution... Ride it like I stole it!!


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

targnik said:


> Size 13 here... got these off ebay... $19 usd. They're Nylon I think i.e. non metal... have done a few rides on em & love em!!
> 
> View attachment 1057023
> 
> ...


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

lwg said:


> That's pretty interesting. I would definitely want the wider pedal though as right now I find myself looking down to make sure my foot is as close to the crank as possible to ensure I'm using all the pedal. Big Ol' size 14 feet you know!
> 
> Edit: Just realized this company is in Grand Junction, CO, next town over from my home in Fruita. Might have to stop by and check them out!


I ordered a pair these over the holidays and finally got to use them over the weekend out on 18rd. I was skeptical but willing to give them a try. They're actually pretty awesome! Not a lot of time on them yet but I have no gripes as of yet. They're worth checking out for sure.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

Rmplstlskn said:


> I have been using DMR Vault pedals for a few months now, got them used on eBay for a steal, and they have been great so far... I am an 11 wide....
> 
> View attachment 1025684
> 
> ...


what shoes are you talking about here ?


----------



## BuickGN (Aug 25, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> The Spikes have been nice under my size 13-13.5 feet. My favorite so far are the Canfield Crampon Mags. They feel bigger than what they are. Maybe it's the convex design or the fact that there's no large onboard bearing to take up valuable space. Either way, these are the most comfortable pedals I've ever used even though they're not the largest. My shoe usually scrapes the ground before the pedal does due to their extremely thin size which is nice because it's a soft warning that you're getting close to the limit of an actual strike.


Not that anyone cares but I've been on my Crampon Mags for at least 5 months and they have been flawless. The only complain is I've hit the end of the crank a few times instead of the pedals. I'm in awe at how much these thin pedals reduced strikes. I expected very little to no difference and as of today I've had just one minor strike and that was definitely due to rider error. No side to side or any sort of bushing play. I've never had to tighten the nut to compensate for wear. Mine have seen mud this year and I weigh 245lbs and do lots of climbing.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

As a guy with a large & wide foot/shoe (size 17 at least EE in most any shoe company) I have found great luck with the Race Face Atlas flats and good ol' Shimano Saint flats. The Saints definitely aren't the prettiest or lightest things out there but they are rugged as all hell and you can rebuild the bearings.


----------



## jimbslim (Feb 5, 2011)

45NRTH flat pedal work very nicely with my size 14 snow boots

45NRTH | Unparalleled Cold Weather Performance


----------



## davidfrench (Jan 25, 2011)

Did someone mentioned the Pedaling Innovation ones?
Check out the comparison with HT KA01 and 5050 Crank Bros:


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

I second the DMR vaults. size 13, 4e (extra wide) and they are awesome. I've also had luck with Primo plats, although they are heavier. I don't do clip-ins and normally look for the widest plats I can find.


----------

